# ST4's Music



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

So I am setting up camp for now but I shall be sharing sometime soon.

As a contrary to many people I have encountered over the years, I invite insults of my work and the most hostile reactions, rudeness is the key; for I am open to anything that anyone has to say about it. 
I compose music for myself and the performers around me, I take solace in the fact that people won't like it, as after all music is music.

I compose contemporary music, pastiche is not my beef (even though it's fun) by now most of you would know my musical background but I am a composer and film-maker in progress of a slice of fulfillment in life (however big or small).

I have a lot of pieces I am working on (some from several months back) and I am always networking (or trying to) with the many musicians around me.

Glad to be back, best wishes to all. I shall get back to work :tiphat:

(for now, pretend that this isn't hear. If I get any "don't keep us waiting" or what-not comments, you'll probably wait longer  It's not a game but it's not begging for sympathy either, I got a busy life as it is)


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Oh, make sure your prepared for the "dont keep us waiting" comments. Entitlement is a large part of a few users on this forum


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

JamieHoldham said:


> Oh, make sure your prepared for the "dont keep us waiting" comments. Entitlement is a large part of a few users on this forum


Nobody is entitled to anything but I have to put a placeholder thread somewhere, so here it goes


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I've heard already, remember .


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I've heard already, remember .


Yes I do and you hated it? :lol:

Maybe I'll compose something nice and melodic just for you :devil:


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

I brought the marshmallows!!


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Gabriel Ortiz said:


> I brought the marshmallows!!


We got refreshments too? :cheers:


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

ST4 said:


> We got refreshments too? :cheers:


No, I'm not your damn butler.

The *nerve* of some people! :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ST4 said:


> Yes I do and you hated it? :lol:
> 
> Maybe I'll compose something nice and melodic just for you :devil:


The once I posted and are gong where quits melocdic, that's why I posted them.

By the way, why did you change your signature, I don't mind you quoting me but do it correctly please.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> The once I posted and are gong where quits melocdic, that's why I posted them.
> 
> By the way, why did you change your signature, I don't mind you quoting me but do it correctly please.


I didn't even notice my signature, that's from what Obctober? 

Maybe time for updating

edit: I see see now what you mean, that your username isn't quoted in the signature, I'll create a new one now :tiphat:


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm expecting great compositions.

On a sidenote, I didn't come here for Tumblr-esque squabbles.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

This thread is for ST4's music and comments on that music. It is not for people to negatively comment on each other. Several posts were removed.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> On a sidenote, I didn't come here for Tumblr-esque squabbles.


Regarding me, my face is on everything. :lol:

Regarding whatever I missed, no comment.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

I've got two pieces (an ensemble work and a mini-piano sonata) that I am preparing to share publicly, just a matter of time. They're via videos :tiphat:


(btw Pugg, I went through on your offer and I've been composing a piano sonata for you. I don't know if you'll like it, like the other stuff of mine you've heard but this one is stylistically completely different to what I routinely compose, aka completely traditionally melodic)


----------

